# Trek Bikes QR Lever Recall



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2015)

FYI - http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2015...t-Disc-Brakes-to-Replace-Quick-Release-Lever/

http://www.trekbikes.com/pdf/recalls/20150421/15TK_QRRecall_WebNotice_USEN.pdf

Check those QR levers!


----------

